# Pets that travel well



## senda_letter (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi All,
I've decided its time for me to get a new pet. I've had many different types of animals over the years but at the moment I'm spending my week in one house and most weekends in a house in another city. If its a small pet I'd easily be able to take it with me, but obviously the pet would have to be ok with this. I have plenty of time to care for the pet and it would be well looked after, my only concern is the travelling. If I were in one location I would just get another cat or an iguana, but neither of these would be happy with a 2 hour car journey twice a week.

Are there any small pets that anyone thinks would be fine with the travelling? My main concern is the welfare of the animal. I am not interested in getting a pet and then leaving someone else to look after it while I'm away. If none travel well, then I'll live without a pet until I'm back settled in one location, but if there are any you an think of, please let me know.


----------



## WrabbitHerder (Sep 14, 2015)

A dog? i know plenty of dogs that love rides in the car (my own included). I love rabbits as companions but i don't think them or many other animals would do well with the stress. x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i usually recomend rescue over breeders BUT if a rabbit or guinea pig is suitable for your life style and you can provide them with the right care, maybe contact a registered (ethical you will need to research into that yourself) show breeder and look into offering a retirement home for a retired show bunny/piggy, they will be well accustomed to traveling regularly to shows


----------

